# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Anuncio norma sobre post insustanciales

## Chaoz

Estimados usuarios:

Con este post el equipo de moderación quiere anunciaros que vista la última oleada de post insustaciales que ha habido en algunos hilos, apartir de ahora este tipo de mensajes serán borrados pues dificultan la lectura del foro y diluyen la información realmente importante e interesante del mismo. Incluimos en esta categoría mensajes que refloten hilos antig&#252;os sin aportar nada nuevo a lo ya dicho anteriormente.

Sabemos que todos comprendereis esta decisión pues ayuda a mantener un buen nivel de información dentro del foro. Para cualquier duda o pregunta que tengais al respecto, aquí estamos para lo que necesiteis.

Un saludo

Equipo de Moderadores de Magiapotagia

----------

